# Disneyland Paris - Event for Diabetes UK



## Christopher (May 8, 2016)

Hello all,
My name is Chris and my wife is Corinne, In January 2016 our baby was diagnosed T1 which was devastating, as we are now coming to terms with it we have decided we need to give something back, we started fund raising around 5 weeks ago and already raised over £4k https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/Chris-Elwood?

Myself (Chris) works as a bus / coach driver, due to the contacts i have within the travel industry, i have managed to put together a trip to Disneyland Paris! lots of confirmed bookings already, started with 1 coach, now have 4 coaches going  

Would be amazing if you would join us on this trip, this event will also raise money for Diabetes UK and i can confirm that we will not be making any money from this trip, once everything has been paid, all monies left in the pot will be donated in full to Diabetes UK

The trip cost just £99 per person, this includes return coach travel, sea crossing and Disneyland tickets for BOTH parks!

More info here (please share the link wide and far) invite your family and friends too

Facebook info : https://www.facebook.com/events/1368996233117656/ 













DLP-1



__ Christopher
__ May 8, 2016


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2016)

Hi Chris, very sorry to hear about your little girl's diagnosis, I hope she is doing well 

Good luck with the trip, and well done raising all that money!


----------



## Christopher (May 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Hi Chris, very sorry to hear about your little girl's diagnosis, I hope she is doing well
> 
> Good luck with the trip, and well done raising all that money!



Thanks for your kind comments, Kara (Our baby) is dealing with diabetes best she can, generally not too bad  

On a big mission now to raise lots of money for Diabetes UK, lots of plans in pipeline too!


----------



## Northerner (May 8, 2016)

Christopher said:


> Thanks for your kind comments, Kara (Our baby) is dealing with diabetes best she can, generally not too bad
> 
> On a big mission now to raise lots of money for Diabetes UK, lots of plans in pipeline too!


Good to hear  Remember, if you have any questions or need any support there are lots of knowledgeable, friendly people here, so ask away 

Keep us updated on any more events you have planned!


----------



## Stitch147 (May 9, 2016)

Hi Chris and welcome to the forum. I would have been up for this but I will be going to Disneyland Paris on the 19th September for 7 days! Good luck with the fund raising though.


----------



## MarkT (Jun 1, 2016)

Just put in for a day off on the Saturday. If successful will need 3 places out of Victoria, possibly a couple more. Thank you for organising this great venture.


----------



## Christopher (Jun 1, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Just put in for a day off on the Saturday. If successful will need 3 places out of Victoria, possibly a couple more. Thank you for organising this great venture.


Hi Mark, hope you get the time off work  really do hope you can join us on this amazing trip to Disneyland!
Chris (chriselwood123@btinternet.com)


----------



## MarkT (Jun 2, 2016)

Christopher said:


> Hi Mark, hope you get the time off work  really do hope you can join us on this amazing trip to Disneyland!
> Chris (chriselwood123@btinternet.com)


Bah Humbug! Fully booked at work, so unable to attend. That's life.....


----------



## Christopher (Jul 8, 2016)

MarkT said:


> Bah Humbug! Fully booked at work, so unable to attend. That's life.....


Sorry to hear you cant join us :-(


----------

